
Read the email the whole Xbox team at Microsoft just received about sexism - runesoerensen
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/18/11264930/xbox-gdc-2016-sexist-event-response
======
runesoerensen
Reminds me of the "dancing Azure girls" at NDC '12
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zww2ivWdLas](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zww2ivWdLas)

------
walrus01
tl;dr

Someone is getting fired.

~~~
JasonInSeattle
I would hope so. Someone making Microsoft money actually made a decision,
"yes, let's get girls in short skirts and bras dancing at our event -- that is
surely a good idea that won't cause us any trouble." WTF? How oblivious can
someone who actually wakes up in the morning and go to a real job possibly be?
Jesus christ...

